# Anyone Know Anything About This Watch?



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't know why but Tapatalk created 2 topics and never added my text and picture. Can someone delete the other one?

I just got this watch as it was was handed to me by my mother. It's my grand fathers watch. Just got it cleaned and serviced looking to see if anyone has heard or knows anything about this watch.

Thanks


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Content added


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Nobody has seen one of these before ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi, it's a fairly typical 1960s / 70s watch made by one of hundreds of small makers / importers / retailers who would buy in generic parts and brand them up. Sadly nearly all these small firms were victims of the quartz revolution of the early 70s. Probably got a decent Swiss movement and it looks great... Really nice to have some family history there..


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Jasonm thanks for info!

If was in decent shape when it was passed to me but I got it cleaned a bit. Everything on it is original from when my grand father used to wear it. Lots of sentimental value for me


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

Very rolex datejust ? Not a bad looking watch


----------



## 1955mercury (Nov 19, 2012)

*Hi DaKRO. Maybe the info on this link will answer your question.*

*http://www.trademarkia.com/hislon-72182168.html*


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The Hislon Brand now operates entirely in Turkey.

http://www.hislon.com.tr/en/


----------

